# Miroslav Strings Now 64bit. 2 Left in Stock! Sept 29 - Now 1 Left



## Peter Alexander (Sep 24, 2012)

Magix has just released Engine 2.1 in 64bit native format for both Mac and PC. I downloaded and installed the new update last night (Sunday) onto my Mac, and Logic read it as 64bit native - no problems!

Price still $499.

Only one left in stock.Order now!

*Miroslav Strings* 
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Miroslav-Vitous-String-Ensembles-201---Composers-Dream---BOXED__MV-String-spc-Ensembles-spc-2-prd-0.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... prd-0.aspx)


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 24, 2012)

These are really great strings in my opinion. I compose with them as a starting point and find the tone to be really beautiful. 

That's just my 2 cents. and yes, it works splendidly in 64 bit.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Miroslav Strings Now 64Bit Native. Killer IK Multimedia Discounts*

Thanks for the info. 

Yes, listening to the audio demos, these strings sound wonderful. 

I was considering to buy VSL Appassionata Strings, but then decided to hold back, and look into other options, I'm guessing the Miroslav Strings would be the one to get, instead of Appass. Strings, and costs less ! 

Q. How are the short articulations in Miroslav Strings ? Most of the demos are showing off the long/lush articulations. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 24, 2012)

dcoscina @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> These are really great strings in my opinion. I compose with them as a starting point and find the tone to be really beautiful.



And after the starting point?


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm curious about the IK effects, the Reverb and mixing suite. The libraries in my opinion are ho hum, but I'm considering buying the workstation for the reverb and mixing suite. T-Racks i've used before and found it quite powerful. Reverb i'm not so sure on.


----------



## re-peat (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Miroslav Strings Now 64Bit Native. Killer IK Multimedia Discounts*



muziksculp @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> (...) I'm guessing the Miroslav Strings would be the one to get, instead of Appass. Strings, and costs less ! (...)


Don't do it, Sculp. You'll regret it. Very old-fashioned library (in the worst possible sense of the word), limited in scope, poorly programmed, clumsily organised, and put on the market with a naïveté and an out-of-touchness that might have been charming if the product weren't so below-average and frustrating. (I could go into lengthy detail, but the library doesn't deserve such attention.)

Not saying you can't do certain nice things with this library, and there was a time I could get moderately excited by some of its contents, but all things considered, it simply is not good enough, knowing what else is out there. 

And the reason most existing pieces are mainly feauturing the long articulations, is because if they were to feature the shorts more prominently, this library could easily have been manufactured and duplicated by hand, one at a time, and they'd still be able to keep up with the demand for it. And even have to start worrying about over-stock.

If you insist on buying something from BestService, consider StringEssentials2 instead. Not the highest flyer among today's stringslibraries either, but certainly much, much better value than either the Appassionatas or the Vitous. In my opinion.

_


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Miroslav Strings Now 64Bit Native. Killer IK Multimedia Discounts*



re-peat @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> If you insist on buying something from BestService, consider StringEssentials2 instead. Not the highest flyer among today's stringslibraries either, but certainly much, much better value than either the Appassionatas or the Vitous. In my opinion.
> 
> _


+1


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 24, 2012)

String Essentials 2 does have a pretty stellar tone, I am quite intrigued.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Miroslav Strings Now 64Bit Native. Killer IK Multimedia Discounts*



re-peat @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> muziksculp @ Mon Sep 24 said:
> 
> 
> > (...) I'm guessing the Miroslav Strings would be the one to get, instead of Appass. Strings, and costs less ! (...)
> ...



Thanks for the warning, and helpful suggestion/feedback. 

Peter Siedlaczek's Strings Essentials 2 sounds wonderful o/~ Lots of variety, and character I hear in the audio demos, and quite reasonably priced.

Who is a good dealer to buy this library from in the U.S. ? 

On the other hand I just purchased Independence Pro 2 from Amazon at $179 , imho. a great value for the sampler, and 70 GB content that comes with it. and Independence sonically sounds great to my ears. 

Cheers, 
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Miroslav Strings Now 64Bit Native. Killer IK Multimedia Discounts*

Hi, 

OK, just ordered _Peter Siedlaczek's_ *Strings Essentials 2 * from _Best Service_. It is a downloadable library. Price $369. Still a big saving over VSL Appassionata Strings, and imho. String Essentials 2 is more to my taste than VSL Appass. and Miroslav Strings. 

@ re-peat Thanks again for the advice, and recommendation. Have you considered offering Professional Consulting services for Sample Libraries ? I will surely use your service if you did. :lol: 

Great to see forum members help each other make the right decision, and avoid making a costly mistake (which we all encounter once in a while, and feel helpless, and sad). I'm sure I will put Peter Siedlaczek String Ess. 2 to good use in my productions. A great library to have along the other Strings on offer these days. 

All The Best,
Muziksculp


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Miroslav Strings Now 64Bit Native. Killer IK Multimedia Discounts*



muziksculp @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> OK, just ordered _Peter Siedlaczek's_ *Strings Essentials 2 * from _Best Service_. It is a downloadable library. Price $369. Still a big saving over VSL Appassionata Strings, and imho. String Essentials 2 is more to my taste than VSL Appass. and Miroslav Strings.
> 
> ...



I wrote a review of Peter's library FOUR years ago at http://www.soniccontrol.tv (www.soniccontrol.tv). I'll let you look it up.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Miroslav Strings Now 64Bit Native. Killer IK Multimedia Discounts*

Re Miroslav Vitous SE 2.0.

*1.* The link below is to 4-page review I did in March 2012 which is an accurate description of the library which is worth reading, IMHO.
http://soniccontrol.tv/2012/03/08/miroslav-vitous-string-ensembles-2-0/ (http://soniccontrol.tv/2012/03/08/miros ... mbles-2-0/)

Here's the review in Wusik:
http://issuu.com/wusik/docs/wsmjune2012 ... =%23222222

*2.* SE2.0 is a radical update from the original 1.0 version. SE 2.0.1 is a radical update to the original 2.0 release.

*3.* I received an e-mail last night stating Eduardo Tarilonte had finished programming the violins section using the legato interval method so many here prize. I don't have a release announcement on this, but I do know it's coming.

And regarding legato, you might want to read this thread:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27452

*4.* Most of the demo makers have solid IMDB profiles ranging from games to HBO to Merlin, and even murder with Jesse Stone.

One of SE2.0s great strengths, which they all acknowledged, is its lyricism and warmth. And that's what the demos largely reflect. To use one of Jay Asher's phrases, you can get a "pretty sound" with it. With it now being 64bit native, using the 2.0.1 update, those who own LASS can mix the two together to create a lush divisi sound, especially with MV on the high divisi lines and LASS on the lower divisi lines. 

If you already have a couple of string libraries and Symphobia 1, you've got shorts up the ying yang! What's lacking in the market has been this deep lush sound that MV achieves. In regard to MV's shorts, I think they're OK. But that would not be my reason for considering the library. My reason would be the lush quality and its ability to blend with other libraries. That said, Alex Arkov, reviewing SE2.0 in Wusik Sound Magazine had good things to say about the shorts.

Additionally, the demos are ALL strings, so nothing is hidden behind any set or group of instruments. And nothing is drowned in reverb. So no "warnings" required. It's all out in the open - literally.

*5.* The library is keyboard player driven which a number of the demo makers quite liked. As explained in the review, a bulk of the programming is all velocity sensitive. Again, most of the demo makers liked this because they felt that they could play more expressively with MV then some others. I'll be the first to admit that this approach caught me off guard. But to say that it's old fashioned I think is a bit much especially when what's passing for "new fashioned" is complicated and time consuming to learn. 

Some times it's just nice to work with something that's simple and uncomplicated to use. 

*6.* The organization was clearly discussed on our web site and if you look carefully, it's organized by string department by bowing type. And you often have alternate bowings to pick from, too. 

*7.* As noted in our review, but not picked up by Wusik, is that you're actually getting two string libraries in one. There's the "standard" library and the new "Blendeds" which can stand on their own, but actually work quite effectively with other libraries.

*8.* SE2.0 has its own mini-symphobia section with very strong pads, all-string programs, pre-set templates, and much more.

*9.* Finally, I just have one comment regarding the charge of poor programming: ROFL.

Do I really need to list the libraries released just this summer that had programming issues? Do I need to list the libraries that some of you are still waiting for updates on? In some cases for over a year? How about a certain library with one entire section out of tune?

By comparison, when given constructive criticism that he could execute with, MV did two updates! And a third is in the wings! 

As I said in my review, and Arkov in his, the MV SE2.0 merits your consideration. I think that's a fair statement.

If you have questions about the library, ask ME. If you don't trust me, I'll put you in contact with either MV, or I'll see if one of the demo makers will answer your questions.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Miroslav Strings Now 64bit. 1 Left in Stock!*

Bump


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 27, 2012)

I think the shorts actually have a nice resonance to them myself. Yes, they might have 9 RR layers or whatever but I do find the bite on the down bow sounds pretty accurate. 

I think the body of the samples is quite beautiful. But that's just me. All I can compare it to is the orchestras I hear live once a month...sounds on par with that in many regards... oh well, different strokes.


----------



## Ed (Sep 27, 2012)

dcoscina @ Thu Sep 27 said:


> I think the shorts actually have a nice resonance to them myself. Yes, they might have 9 RR layers or whatever but I do find the bite on the down bow sounds pretty accurate. .



I guess you mean it does not have 9rr's right?  So how many rrs do they have?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 29, 2012)

It looks like 2RR per.

Here's the link to the Articulation List:
http://184.172.250.21/~miroslav/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/MV-SE2-Articulation-List.pdf (http://184.172.250.21/~miroslav/wp-cont ... n-List.pdf)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 29, 2012)

As you know, I believe only HS has 9 RRs.

It looks like 2RR per.

Here's the link to the Articulation List:
http://184.172.250.21/~miroslav/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/MV-SE2-Articulation-List.pdf (http://184.172.250.21/~miroslav/wp-cont ... n-List.pdf)


----------



## peteralanjames (Oct 29, 2012)

I just ordered and received my copy of Miroslav.
I'm actually really loving the tone of this library! Yes, I agree that it's not the be all and end all of string libraries, but it defiantly fills a gap that i've been looking for! It just sounds really warm and lush. Especially great for softer emotional passages!!
I already own LASS, Hollywoodstrings, 8dio's Adagio Violins, Orchestral String Runs etc. but will defiantly be adding this library to my template! It seems to draw out different ideas and fresh creativity from me when playing it


----------

